# Jobs NOT requiring PR



## Pikachu (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I have lived in Ontario for the past 4 years, studied in Ontario, obtained a Bachelor Degree in Canada. I speak both English and French fluently, I now have a 4-year work permit to work in Canada. I also have family members(more than 15 of them, all adults and Canadian Citizens) in Canada, and I plan to get my PR too so I can live close to them.

However, my biggest problem to get my PR is Finding a Job. I have tried applying for many different jobs such as Call Centre Agent, Consultant, Financial Advisor, but to no avail...because of one interview question that always comes up:

*Are you a landed immigrant/permanent resident in Canada?*
The moment I tell them I am here on work permit, I get "we're sorry but we cannot hire you" or "if you get your PR give us a call" or they just hang up. Basically, what this is saying is "if you are not canadian or at least have PR, you are trash, we dont want you". This does feel like discrimination, because I believe I am probably a better candidate for some of the jobs given my background, but not being canadian puts me at the bottom of the list, or straight out.

So I end up in the following loop: To apply for PR, you need to find work in Canada. To find work in Canada, you need PR(or they dont want you)...

My question is, does anybody know what jobs, that are classified as skilled worker A,B,0 in the NOC list, that would not require me to have PR in Canada to be accepted? Or the opposite, the list of jobs that would require me to have PR so I do not apply for those?


----------



## a1zaz (Oct 16, 2008)

My first piece of advice is to keep your head up.

I was on a ONE year work permit and applied for over 175 jobs. And by 'applied' I don't even mean sent my resume and cover letter. I mean filled in job applications online.

For 5 months that was my 9-5 job. To apply for jobs. It's disheartening, but finding a job in a country where so many people want to live and work is always going to be a struggle...think about it.

I went from interview to interview, and I had the exact same response you are getting. It is very standard in the job market. But that doesn't mean you will not get what you are looking for.

My second piece of advice is that you may be looking in the wrong places. From what I read a while ago, I think 65% or something similar of Canadian employers are small-medium companies. It is the bog corporations that mainly only hire Canadians - for the small and mediums, if you have the skills, and the golden ticket - a work permit, they will rather hire you. Big corporations can afford to be choosy. For smaller companies, they are much more dependent on the best individual for the job.

Just keep going dude - a 4 year work permit is more powerful than you're experience has thus far shown.

Finally, how exactly do you get a 4 year work permit?

And also, do not underestimate the power of Canadian work experience! Go temp somewhere. Or even a retail job for a few months. This is a great time to get some holiday retail experience! Canadian employers will see you as more of a risk if you do not have Canadian work experience. Something is better than nothing here.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

a1zaz said:


> Finally, how exactly do you get a 4 year work permit?


I assume the OP obtained a "Post-Graduation Work Permit" - available to international students who graduate from a Canadian university. However, I thought these could only be issued for a maximum of 3 years.

Work permits for students: Working after graduation - Who can apply


----------

